# Daydream V2



## Robert

__
		https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fdaydream-cascades


----------



## Gordo

I need this


----------



## Barry

Sounds dreamy!


----------



## Robert

This is going to be quite a step up from the current version and will open the door to an entirely new platform in the near future.

Stereo, tap tempo, trails, and 16 seconds of delay time.....  among other things.


----------



## cooder

Robert said:


> This is going to be quite a step up from the current version and will open the door to an entirely new platform in the near future.
> 
> Stereo, tap tempo, trails, and 16 seconds of delay time.....  among other things.


That sounds wicked and the features.... woohoo...stereo and trails...


----------



## Danbieranowski

What are the chances it’ll have a single eeprom option like the current one?


----------



## Robert

Danbieranowski said:


> What are the chances it’ll have a single eeprom option like the current one?



This actually isn't FV-1 based, it works a little different.


----------



## Danbieranowski

Robert said:


> This actually isn't FV-1 based, it works a little different.


Well this sounds interesting. Can’t wait to see what it’s all about.


----------



## Robert

Danbieranowski said:


> Well this sounds interesting. Can’t wait to see what it’s all about.



You'll be seeing some new digital projects very soon....  

It's actually put me in a bit of a hard spot with the release of the Binaura.... but we'll get into that in another thread shortly.


----------



## Danbieranowski

Robert said:


> You'll be seeing some new digital projects very soon....
> 
> It's actually put me in a bit of a hard spot with the release of the Binaura.... but we'll get into that in another thread shortly.



Looking forward to all the goods, as long as you’ll still offer presoldering for smd stuff. I have essential tremors in my hands so even standard soldering sucks ass for me.


----------



## Robert

Danbieranowski said:


> Looking forward to all the goods, as long as you’ll still offer presoldering for smd stuff. I have essential tremors in my hands so even standard soldering sucks ass for me.



There will be no SMD soldering involved and the DSP can be installed in a socket.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Is this based around the FXCore? Sounds great


----------



## crashguitar

Daisy?


----------



## Funnel

Sounds amazing! Looking forward to hear and learn more about the project


----------



## Robert

srf86 said:


> Sounds amazing! Looking forward to hear and learn more about the project



I can't begin to tell you how excited I am about the new projects that are about to happen.  

DIY digital is about to go to a whole new level.    If you think the current FV-1 projects are cool, man, just wait....


----------



## zgrav

Robert said:


> It's actually put me in a bit of a hard spot with the release of the Binaura.... but we'll get into that in another thread shortly.



I gather the new platform will quickly make the Binaura seem too limited.  Are we likely to see any new pedals here using this before October?


----------



## Robert

I'm just waiting on one bit of information to be released and then things are going to start rolling.    

I'll start a thread about the future of the Binaura in just a bit.


----------



## zgrav

Very cool and fun to contemplate!


----------



## Danbieranowski

Is that original sample file a guitar? Bc that’s wild.


----------



## Robert

Danbieranowski said:


> Is that original sample file a guitar? Bc that’s wild.



Yep.


----------



## Bobbyd67

Robert said:


> I can't begin to tell you how excited I am about the new projects that are about to happen.
> 
> DIY digital is about to go to a whole new level.    If you think the current FV-1 projects are cool, man, just wait....



Oh yeah !!!! The hype is on !


----------



## stevtron

These Soundcloud examples are fantastic ! Can't wait ...


----------



## daeg

Is it too soon to get started on reading?

http://www.experimentalnoize.com/manuals/FXCore/docs/FXCore_Instruction_Set_2020.pdf


----------



## Robert

daeg said:


> Is it too soon to get started on reading?



I'm actually going another direction.... but you can still certainly get started on reading.   





__





						libDaisy: libDaisy
					






					electro-smith.github.io


----------



## Danbieranowski

Robert said:


> I'm actually going another direction.... but you can still certainly get started on reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libDaisy: libDaisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electro-smith.github.io


Considered buying a Daisy Petal, but I’m holding out to see what you’ve cooked up.


----------



## Robert

Danbieranowski said:


> Considered buying a Daisy Petal, but I’m holding out to see what you’ve cooked up.



Unless you want to develop your own algorithms it won't be much use, the algorithms for the projects here won't be directly compatible in their finished form.   (Different control set / pinout / etc)

However, if you _do _want to develop your own algorithms it's a really nice platform to play with.   Since the micro USB port is on the Daisy Seed module every Daisy-based PCB here will be it's own fully functional development platform for that particular control set.     

The Petal has been excellent for _learning _to use the Daisy.  It allowed me to dive right into the fun stuff without having to worry too much about the hardware initially, but once the dedicated PCBs start coming together I won't be using the Petal as much for development.


----------



## Danbieranowski

Robert said:


> Unless you want to develop your own algorithms it won't be much use, the algorithms for the projects here won't be directly compatible in their finished form.   (Different control set / pinout / etc)
> 
> However, if you _do _want to develop your own algorithms it's a really nice platform to play with.   Since the micro USB port is on the Daisy Seed module every Daisy-based PCB here will be it's own fully functional development platform for that particular control set.
> 
> The Petal has been excellent for _learning _to use the Daisy.  It allowed me to dive right into the fun stuff without having to worry too much about the hardware initially, but once the dedicated PCBs start coming together I won't be using the Petal as much for development.


That’s what I was thinking about. Developing my own algorithms. But I think I’ll start with the FV-1 bc i just got the dev board for that. Haven’t even built it yet. Also I’d be learning the code piece on the fly Bc I don’t know how to do that.


----------



## zgrav

Will the Petal connect to your PCB design with two rows of the inline sockets?  Or is that a standard size 40 pin DIP socket?


----------



## Robert

zgrav said:


> Will the Petal connect to your PCB design with two rows of the inline sockets?  Or is that a standard size 40 pin DIP socket?



It would fit a standard 40-pin DIP socket but there will likely be components underneath the Daisy module, at least in the 125B format, so a socket probably won't fit the board in those cases.


----------



## zgrav

I will not be surprised if your site will be a dominant player using this module for pedals.  I am looking forward to seeing your PCB designs for this module.  Are we likely to see an updated equivalent for the arachnid board, where multiple programs can use the same pedal layout?  Looks like lots of other design options besides a 125B enclosure as well, especially since it can process stereo in and out.


----------



## Robert

The Daisy doesn't have integral support for multiple program banks like the FV-1, so any multi-effects have to be hard coded that way in the algorithm... for now anyway.     

On the plus side, it has enough processing power to handle multiple effects simultaneously, so you will _definitely _be seeing some multi-effects in the near future.      The negative to this is that initially there won't be an equivalent to the "Custom EEPROM Builder".

Similar to the FV-1 projects, there will be several general purpose PCBs that can be reused in different projects that share the same basic signal flow and control sets...  

What I suspect you are going to see instead of a PCB that does a little bit of everything are PCBs that focus on and excel at particular tasks.  Almost _all _of the specialized projects here (Daydream, DMD-2, HAARP, Hydra, Organ Donor, VHS, etc) are going to get super-powered overhauls in the near future... as well as the introduction of some new things that just couldn't happen before.


----------



## zgrav

Thanks for that detailed reply!  Sounds like some fun things are in store.


----------



## untamedfrontier

Robert said:


> Almost _all _of the specialized projects here (Daydream, DMD-2, HAARP, Hydra, Organ Donor, VHS, etc) are going to get super-powered overhauls in the near future... as well as the introduction of some new things that just couldn't happen before.



WOAH! Very exciting


----------



## Dali

zgrav said:


> Sounds like some fun things are in store.



Some?

It looks like illegal fun is in store. I'm quite excited by long (50 seconds!) delays, weird Flangers and out of this world ambient reverbs...

It's the best news of 2020 by FAR!


----------



## zgrav

Dali said:


> It's the best news of 2020 by FAR!



Agreed.  Plus tap tempo to set those rhythms in motion.


----------



## Danbieranowski

Robert said:


> The Daisy doesn't have integral support for multiple program banks like the FV-1, so any multi-effects have to be hard coded that way in the algorithm... for now anyway.
> 
> On the plus side, it has enough processing power to handle multiple effects simultaneously, so you will _definitely _be seeing some multi-effects in the near future.      The negative to this is that initially there won't be an equivalent to the "Custom EEPROM Builder".
> 
> Similar to the FV-1 projects, there will be several general purpose PCBs that can be reused in different projects that share the same basic signal flow and control sets...
> 
> What I suspect you are going to see instead of a PCB that does a little bit of everything are PCBs that focus on and excel at particular tasks.  Almost _all _of the specialized projects here (Daydream, DMD-2, HAARP, Hydra, Organ Donor, VHS, etc) are going to get super-powered overhauls in the near future... as well as the introduction of some new things that just couldn't happen before.


I get some noticeable noise when using the modulation mode on the D3lay. Any chance that type of thing would be cleaner as a result of said “super-powered overhaul”?


----------



## cooder

The suspense is killin' me...


----------

